# Contest for fun.



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

subbing so I can enter later


----------



## kittersrox (Jun 15, 2011)

5- Best horse profile(head)

7- Best bond photo (bond between horse and who or what ever)


----------



## kodachrome (Jul 13, 2012)

Best horse profile









Best Canter









Best Bond (with me)


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Here are my entries. 

Best Confirmation: Tia










Best Walk: Ali










Best Trot/Jog: Judge










Best Canter: Kitt










Best Horse Profile: Sky










Best Show Turn Out: Molly and I










Best Bond: Beth and Rebel










Best Color: Zeus










Best Edit: Tia and I 










Best Tail: Tia










Best Mane: Tia (does forelock count?)










Best Dress Up: Judge


----------



## Reeltje (Jul 13, 2012)

yay joining 

3- Best trot/jog/gait









4- Best canter









5- Best horse profile(head)









10- Best tail


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Subbing to enter later~


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

(Several of the pictures are fairly large, so prevent page stretching, I just posted links. I hope that's OK? :?

*1- Best conformation.*
Rubaiyate

*2- Best walk.*
Rubaiyate

*5- Best horse profile(head)*
Rubaiyate

*7- Best bond photo* (bond between horse and who or what ever)
Bandit and Dante - brothers to the end. :lol:

*12- Best trick*
Dante
I hope it counts. His best trick is goat impersonations. :lol:

*13- Best dress up*
Dio & I
(Alternate angle; yes, I did ride "sidesaddle" )


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

First picture: Best bond (Vanna)
Second picture: Best conformation (Griffin)
Third picture: Best mane (Kissy)
Fourth picture: Best profile (Nate)
Fifth picture: Best edit (Nate)
Sixth picture: Best trot (Vanna)
Seventh picture: Best color (Ming)


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll play, too.  I feel like I always post the same pictures, so I'm really going to look through the older and newest ones. 

1) Best Conformation. Big Daddy!








2) Best Canter. Buzz!








3) Best Profile. Big Daddy! I love his ears! Aren't they adorable?? :wink:








4) Best Bond. Buzz and I! Looking through all of Buzz's pictures made me sad. I just recently sold him. It almost makes me wish that I hadn't.








5) Best Edit. Buzz and I! I really had a tough time deciding on this one...


----------



## barrelracer11 (Jan 8, 2012)

Subbing!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Best conformation;

Rusty









Best trot;

Rusty









Best canter;

Rusty









Best horse head;

Rusty









Best Bond; And best trick;... (Laying him down is a trick, and it was a bonding moment...)

Me and Rusty










Best colour;

Rusty is a bay... but he looks rather orange in this picture


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Best bond....

The beautiful bond of two old ladies....


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Best dress up....

My daughter Ashley and Spirit as Dorothy and Toto!


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

Best profile #1








Best profile #2








best canter








best bond with your horse 








best bond # 2









thats it!!!!! hope you liked them
https://skydrive.live.com/redir.asp...5F!177&authkey=!&Bpub=SDX.SkyDrive&Bsrc=Share


----------



## MBFoley (May 27, 2012)

Classes:

1- Best conformation.

Kid Rocker (thoroughbred)










2- Best walk.

Kid Rocker










3- Best trot/jog/gait

Angel 










4- Best canter

Kid Rocker










5- Best horse profile(head)

Kid Rocker










6- Best show turn out

7- Best bond photo (bond between horse and who or what ever)

Mother and son, Kid and Angel










8- Best colour

9- Best edit

10- Best tail

11- Best mane

12- Best trick

13- Best dress up

Contest will end on the 10th of August. Have fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_[/QUOTE]


----------



## EmilyandJesse (Jun 24, 2012)

Best Horse Profile (Head)










Best Edit










Best Conformation


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

* 1- Best conformation









2- Best walk









3- Best trot/jog/gait









4- Best canter









5- Best horse profile(head)









7- Best bond photo 









8- Best color









11- Best mane








*​


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

*Nibbles*

I'll enter best conformation, best walk, and best profile head shot.
Nibbles is exactly two years old in each (We only ride her at a walk. Maybe next year I can enter the trot contest!!! LOL) This picture is of my daughter walking her around the driveway)


----------



## ArabainLover (Jul 22, 2012)

Best Conformation:
#1: Cynder
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=108144&stc=1&d=1343535012
#2: Cinco
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=108145&stc=1&d=1343535093
Best Trot/Jog/Gait:
Cinco (sorry its blurry)
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=108147&stc=1&d=1343535359
Best Canter:
Cinco
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=108146&stc=1&d=1343535309
Best Profile:
#1: Pete
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=108148&stc=1&d=1343535654
#2: Cynder
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=108149&stc=1&d=1343535826
#3: Cinco
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=108150&stc=1&d=1343536089
Best Show Turn Out:
Me and Cynder
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=108151&stc=1&d=1343536248
Best Bond (Between horse and horse):
Cynder and Jack
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=108152&stc=1&d=1343536389
Best Bond (Horse and Human):
Me and Jack
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=108153&stc=1&d=1343536617
Best Tail:
Cynder (#1)
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=108154&stc=1&d=1343536784
Cynder (#2)
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=108155&stc=1&d=1343536926
Kharioki (#3)
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=108156&stc=1&d=1343537030
Best Mane:
Kharioki
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=108157&stc=1&d=1343537111


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

What the heck - please put Nibbles (2 year old palomino quarter horse)in for best color, too, using conformation picture above. By the way, the spot on her butt and withers is spot on fly repellant


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

ArabainLover said:


> Best Conformation:
> #1: Cynder
> http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=108144&stc=1&d=1343535012
> #2: Cinco
> ...


The links are not working.


----------



## nyx (Jun 12, 2012)

Best profile 









Best edit 









Best trick


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

Best Profile - Sky


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

1- Best conformation.









3- Best trot/jog/gait








5- Best horse profile(head)








7- Best bond photo (bond between horse and who or what ever)








10- Best tail


----------



## Azures (May 5, 2012)

5-Best Horse Profile (Head)


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

subbing so I can enter later`


----------



## Tux (Jul 18, 2011)

*Entries!*

Best Trot:










Best Profile:










Best Bond Photo:










Best Color (Piebald Tovero w/ Medicine hat) :










Best Dress Up (I dressed to match him XD) :


----------



## maddisullivan (Aug 1, 2012)

5- Best horse profile(head)









3- Best trot/jog/gait









6- Best show turn out









7- Best bond photo (bond between horse and who or what ever)









9- Best edit









8- Best colour









All my entries are of me and my horse, Flash.


----------



## Appleval (Aug 4, 2012)

Classes:

1- Best conformation.
Hollywood








2- Best walk.








3- Best trot/jog/gait








4- Best canter








5- Best horse profile(head)








6- Best show turn out

7- Best bond photo (bond between horse and who or what ever)








8- Best colour

9- Best edit









10- Best tail








11- Best mane









13- Best dress up

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/contest-fun-130814/#ixzz22cKDnDWF


----------



## JustinaMarie (Sep 20, 2011)

5- Best horse profile(head) Ace 
http://www.horseforum.com/members/26770/album/my-horses-minis-3654/ace-31956.jpg


----------



## Chula (Aug 12, 2009)

7---best bond


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Contest ends tomorrow right???


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

I will end it tomorrow morning for everyone in America. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

Results:

1- Best conformation.
MBFoley

2- Best walk.
omgpink

3- Best trot/jog/gait
Reeltje

4- Best canter
kodachrome

5- Best horse profile(head)
xVannaIsLifex

6- Best show turn out
horses4healing

7- Best bond photo (bond between horse and who or what ever)
Chula & MBFoley

8- Best colour
omgpink

9- Best edit
BarrelBunny

10- Best tail
Reeltje

11- Best mane
ArabainLover

12- Best trick
Gallop On

13- Best dress up
Oldhorselady


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for the contest! There were lOTS of neat photos - I don't know how the judges could decide, but they did a great job!!


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kodachrome (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

Best Bond: Crescent


----------

